# Cree has released XD16



## Lurveleven (Dec 7, 2017)

http://www.cree.com/news-events/news/article/cree-launches-industrys-first-extreme-density-led
http://www.cree.com/led-components/products/xlamp-leds-discrete/xlamp-xd16

I guess it will not be long before we will see small lights with very good throw compared to what have been previously available. It will be interesting to see how many lux one can get out of an AAA keychain light using this LED. And what will the future bring on the new NX technology platform, will we soon see something like a XD20 (2mm x 2mm) with higher output? Interesting times ahead.


----------



## mk2rocco (Dec 7, 2017)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing, I'm hoping for some triples with a little more throw.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks! I was wondering when CREE would come out with an LED to compete with the Luminus High output LED'S. Maybe this is it?


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Dec 7, 2017)

Interesting how it will stack against Oslon.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 7, 2017)

same here.



mk2rocco said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing, I'm hoping for some triples with a little more throw.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Dec 7, 2017)

Lurveleven said:


> http://www.cree.com/news-events/news/article/cree-launches-industrys-first-extreme-density-led
> http://www.cree.com/led-components/products/xlamp-leds-discrete/xlamp-xd16
> 
> I guess it will not be long before we will see small lights with very good throw compared to what have been previously available. It will be interesting to see how many lux one can get out of an AAA keychain light using this LED. And what will the future bring on the new NX technology platform, will we soon see something like a XD20 (2mm x 2mm) with higher output? Interesting times ahead.



This improves the lumen density of roll your own arrays, but the lumen density at the emitter area is not much of an improvement over something like the XPL-HI, or XQE-HI. The wider emission angle should provide improved reflector utilization.

For an AAA keychain light, this may maximize throw, but it will be at the cost of a more floody beam (and power draw) compared to say the XQE-HI which has a smaller die size that would allow a tighter overall beam, but technically lower intensity at the hot-spot ...all while drawing less power.


----------



## degarb (Dec 9, 2017)

Ssana, don't make me re-read everything and use my brain. Cree is saying 5.5 times density, but you say not. So, I am assuming cree assumes same current for density, while you allude to higher allowed current? 


Sorry, I read press release and spec sheet yesterday morning, and my morning time allowance for non essential research is up today.


----------



## mercrazy (Dec 9, 2017)

degarb said:


> Ssana, don't make me re-read everything and use my brain. Cree is saying 5.5 times density, but you say not. So, I am assuming cree assunes same current for density, while you allude to higher allowed current?
> 
> 
> Sorry, I read press release and spec sheet yesterday morning, and my morning time allowance for non essential research is up today.




ROFL


----------



## ssanasisredna (Dec 9, 2017)

degarb said:


> Ssana, don't make me re-read everything and use my brain. Cree is saying 5.5 times density, but you say not. So, I am assuming cree assunes same current for density, while you allude to higher allowed current?
> 
> 
> Sorry, I read press release and spec sheet yesterday morning, and my morning time allowance for non essential research is up today.



It is a die scale package, meaning the package is not any large than the die. That does not make the die itself have any higher surface brightness. If you are building a light with only one LED, which is the majority of flashlights, then there is a small improvement beyond their current -HI products, and if you are looking at a size limited product such as a AAA light, taking a small efficiency hit, but keeping the light your produce in a small area may be best.

The XD16 is for roll-your-own arrays. Where it applies for flashlights is what we can call lumen monsters .. single reflector high lumen output (as in many thousands).


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 10, 2017)

Doesn't look like it will out-throw the Black Flat. However, looks to be a higher lumen XPG2 sized die. Probably halfway between XPG2 (dedomed) and Black Flat in throw.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 10, 2017)

Interesting. Such potential for uber small applications. 

If only batteries could keep up.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Dec 10, 2017)

twistedraven said:


> Doesn't look like it will out-throw the Black Flat. However, looks to be a higher lumen XPG2 sized die. Probably halfway between XPG2 (dedomed) and Black Flat in throw.



I thought the OSTAR Projection Compact was their current state of the art, but don't really keep up on it. Either is capable of much higher surface brightness than the Cree.


----------



## Enderman (Dec 10, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> I thought the OSTAR Projection Compact was their current state of the art, but don't really keep up on it. Either is capable of much higher surface brightness than the Cree.


That's what was originally though, however a test of the Q8WP showed it was not great, still worse than a black flat:
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/t...berstrombarkeit-osram-ostar-le-uw-q8wp.58187/

There is another LED, the Osram Synios KW DMLN31.SG which does have higher intensity than the black flat, however a much smaller die and far less lumen output, only 200lm max.


----------



## JoeGill (Dec 17, 2017)

I checked the suppliers listed on the Cree site, and only arrow.com actually has the XD16 listed, and there is no Buy Now option. There is only an option to get a quote for a minimum purchase of 3,000 at $1.08 each.


----------



## JoeGill (Dec 17, 2017)

*Osram Synios KW DMLN31.SG*

Do you know where I could get the Osram Synios KW DMLN31.SG?


----------



## Enderman (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: Osram Synios KW DMLN31.SG*



JoeGill said:


> Do you know where I could get the Osram Synios KW DMLN31.SG?


Mouser has them.


----------



## JoeGill (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: Osram Synios KW DMLN31.SG*



Enderman said:


> Mouser has them.


THANKS!


----------



## Enderman (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: Osram Synios KW DMLN31.SG*



JoeGill said:


> THANKS!


You're welcome


----------

